# Lelit Bianca new home



## cloughy (Apr 11, 2018)

Not strictly a new set up but a new home for the machine. Moved house today and the Bianca has it's table which i made a few weeks back in preparation for the new home.

Just needs a new grinder now.......


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

which grinder are you planning for?

nice table


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Very nice industrial look table


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Sweet!!! Looks ace. Where are you getting the minor figures from? Wanted to try it out that's all as we currently use oatly


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Great set up Cloughy, it's no secret of my feelings toward re-cycling and with the 'Industrial' look, use of scaff boards, it looks really well, impressive, what colour 'Niche' have you ordered ?, I have some ideas for those who have favoured this look which I'll experiment with next month.

Jon.


----------



## cloughy (Apr 11, 2018)

Stanic said:


> which grinder are you planning for?
> 
> nice table


Niche in black, can't wait!


----------



## cloughy (Apr 11, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> Sweet!!! Looks ace. Where are you getting the minor figures from? Wanted to try it out that's all as we currently use oatly


Cheers mate, getting mine from tchibo, buying in bulk gets it down to £1.40ish/carton, tastes great!


----------



## cloughy (Apr 11, 2018)

xpresso said:


> Great set up Cloughy, it's no secret of my feelings toward re-cycling and with the 'Industrial' look, use of scaff boards, it looks really well, impressive, what colour 'Niche' have you ordered ?, I have some ideas for those who have favoured this look which I'll experiment with next month.
> 
> Jon.


Thanks, got a really good wood recycling place not too far away (could spend alot of money in there!) niche in black hopefully on its way soon


----------



## Graham J (Jul 27, 2018)

Looking good! Bianca handles tone in nicely with that worktop. Recycled planks?


----------



## cloughy (Apr 11, 2018)

Graham J said:


> Looking good! Bianca handles tone in nicely with that worktop. Recycled planks?


Thanks, yep  the metal banding was a pain to get off!


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Great looking machine and location!

You're going to be blown away with the Niche after using the Sage believe me.


----------

